# Entourage et Signature HTML



## RaphaelG (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de m'inscrire sur votre forum pour essayer de résoudre un problème assez lourd car je n'ai pas trouvé de solution en cherchant sur internet (plusieurs personnes ont d'ailleurs posées la même question que moi et sans réponses..), j'espère avoir plus de chance !

Le problème et le suivant, j'ai crée une signature en HTML que je dois intégrer sous MAC (Entourage version 2008) et PC (Outlook).
Tout d'abord avant de m'allumer en disant pourquoi compliquer la chose avec du HTML, tout simplement car cette signature est composée de plusieurs images qui sont cliquables.
Donc <a href="..."><img src="..."/></a>.

Pour commencer l'intégration sur Outlook (pc) ce fait sans problème puisqu'on peux indiquer un fichier qui sera la signature mail. Je peux donc indiquer le fichier .html sans soucis et tout marche.

Là viens maintenant mon problème c'est que *sous Entourage*, je ne vois pas comment faire? 
*Comment faire pour intégrer un fichier HTML à une signature? *
J'ai cherché dans les outils, les options, mais rien à faire.. j'ai aussi essayé en passant en mode HTML par Entourage et en copiant le code HTML dedans mais non, il affiche le code et non le résultat souhaité.

Voilà, si quelqu'un avais la réponse à ce soucis ce serait vraiment super !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Toximityx (1 Mars 2011)

Salut,

A priori dans Entourage tout ceci est très compliqué bien même plus que MAIL..

Un début de réponse ici


----------



## Aliboron (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



RaphaelG a dit:


> .../... mon problème c'est que *sous Entourage*, je ne vois pas comment faire ?
> *Comment faire pour intégrer un fichier HTML à une signature ? *


On peut faire des signatures en HTML dans Entourage, mais on ne peut pas faire de HTML complexe dans Entourage. Autrement dit, pas de souci pour mettre une image dans une signature, mais pas de possibilité de rendre cette image cliquable dans Entourage.

L'éditeur HTML d'Entourage est limité, et ne permet pas cette fonction directement dans les messages non plus. En réalité, l'éditeur de HTML complexe d'Entourage, c'est Word (mais pas avec le niveau d'intégration qu'on trouve dans les versions d'Outlook sous Windows). On peut parfaitement rédiger des messages en HTML complexe dans Word puis, en passant par le menu "Fichier" > "Envoyer vers" > "Destinataire du message (HTML)..." Mais évidemment, ce n'est pas terrible quand on doit répondre à un courrier...

Outlook 2011, qui est le successeur d'Entourage dans la dernière mouture d'Office pour Mac permet la création de liens derrière des images. Pour le moment (version encore toute récente) il y a parfois des soucis avec les signatures en HTML.

Bref, pas vraiment de solution simple pour le moment...

_
Note pour Toximityx : avec une recherche, on trouve aussi des tas d'informations (et en français) sur MacGénération (je ne pouvais pas la rater) _


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Ceci dit, dans ce fil, il est question des fonctionnalités de messagerie d'Entourage. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## RaphaelG (1 Mars 2011)

Ok merci pour les réponses.

C'est vraiment très ch.... je trouve quand même :s


----------



## priscille (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde

alors comme je suis un peu tétue, j'ai fouillé le web et voici la solution :
http://www.officeformac.com/ms/ProductForums/Outlook/3348

En gros, pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'anglais :
- créer la page html qui servira de signature en hébergeant les images sur un serveur
- ouvrir cette page/signature dans firefox
- faites Edition/ "tout sélectionner" et copier
- allez dans outlook/préferences / signatures
- créer une signature puis faire fichier / coller (le raccourcis ne marche pas !?)
- attention, vos messages doivent être en html

ca marche !

bonne soirée


----------

